# Tamales in Mexico City anyone?



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Full story here...

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmp.../od_nm/cook_dc


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Well isn't that sweet!

What, no dipping sauce?  

Sorry..............but what gives?


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

When oh when are we going to get away from simmering in Aluminum   
Hey, he's an innovator  

I remember that guy when he was just a dishwasher


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

It has been a long standing tale that I have been told by my hispanic workers to watch out for the stuffed meat concoctions (tamales, burritos and tacos for sure) sold by the street vendors in mexico. One of my mexican cooks worked for a butcher in a big city and he told me that meat is meat.
Stray cats,rats and dogs can end up in the meat meld very easily to help with the profit margin.He also told me that when he visits Mexico and eats out he wants to see the head of the animal he is eating to make sure he is not eating a rat! This is of course second hand from the people I have worked with but it realy has a ring of truth!Cuidoudo my amigos....Doug....


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Sounds like another place I'd have to becareful in when ordering food. Rats, stray cats, dogs...sure sounds like China to me. And with a population of over 1 billion in China, there'd be no shortage   

1 of my uncles just recently came back from China and brought pictures back with him. He showed us pictures of a market where he found owls, snakes, dogs, anything that walks, flies, slithers, etc. could be found in these markets and it didn't matter if it was an endagered species either.


----------

